# Will a enclousure that's a bit too large have a severe negative impact?



## ChitandChat (Sep 18, 2020)

Hi everyone! I'm planning to order a ghost mantis from Panterra Pets eventually. However I've been holding off until I have all the supplies I need. I already purchased an Exo Terra Nano Tall (which is 8in x 8in x 12in / 20.3cm x 20.3cm x 30.5 cm) for when it reaches adult size (Panterra ships L3/L4 nymphs). I was planning to get deli cup/mason jar as a temporary enclosure until it grows up, however I was wondering if the Exo Terra would be okay even if it's quite big for a L3/L4 nymph? I still haven't quite wrapped my head around how small mantis nymphs can be to be frank.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 18, 2020)

It will be harder for the mantis to find its prey if it is in a larger container. Also, replace the wire mesh in the Exo Terra with a different mesh as wire can ruin a mantid's feet. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisMart (Sep 18, 2020)

I like deli cups for small nymphs because I feel like there's too many molting hazards in a bigger terrarium. Also as MantisGirl said the little dude trying to catch fruit flies or house flies might be hard in a big container. I don't recommend it, but will it have a "severe negative impact" Probably not.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Sep 21, 2020)

32 oz is plenty for a ghost from hatch to adulthood


----------



## mantisfan101 (Sep 21, 2020)

Also mantids are kind of stupid and will molt too close off the ground


----------



## ChitandChat (Sep 21, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> It will be harder for the mantis to find its prey if it is in a larger container. Also, replace the wire mesh in the Exo Terra with a different mesh as wire can ruin a mantid's feet.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thank you for the response! I see. Where could I find a different mesh material and how would I go by installing it?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 21, 2020)

ChitandChat said:


> Thank you for the response! I see. Where could I find a different mesh material and how would I go by installing it?


You can use window screen or tulle fabric, both are very easy to obtain. 

Take out the wire mesh and hot glue in the new mesh. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Sep 26, 2020)

There isn't such a thing as too large outside of the fact your mantis can have problems finding its food (depending on what you are feeding) You can feed your mantis with tongs or in a separate container to avoid this issue.

For reference, I have a 36” x 18” x 36” Exo Terrra tank and I start letting my mantises have the run of it as soon as they are an inch or so in length. Like others suggested, I highly suggest removing the screen and putting in some sort of fabric mesh.


----------

